# Can anyone do Schutzhund?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Can anyone do Schutzhund?

While I was outside training with Stark today a man came up to me and started talking to me about Stark, Shepherds in general and some sports such as Tracking, Schutzhund, OB and Agility. He was impressed with Stark's OB (for his age) and we got to talking about his own Shepherds.

He belongs to a Schutzhund Club about an hour away from me and has been a member there for over 15 years.

He has some pretty impressive dogs (X-box's son and granddaugher) and was VERY knowledgable on the breed and the different sports associated with our guys.

He kept asking me if I was going to get into Schutzhund with Stark and that he saw some great potential there.

I explained that we are doing some OB and Tracking at the moment but I didn't think we would do any Protection work. 

I would love to get into the sport, but I just can't see Stark doing this.

All of his dogs are older now and retired but they all have aquired their Sch3 titles.

He invited me out to the club to watch and was very interested in Stark and his abilities. 

So my questions to you - 

1. How do you know your dog will do well in the sport?
2. Can any dog do this?
3. What types of things should I look for (what was this "potential" the man was talking about)?

I really would appreciate your comments and advice.

Oh, and on a side note - A neighbour in my building just purchased the most beautiful dark sable 3 year old bitch. She is from East German Workinglines and has the most amazing ball drive I have seen! They have asked to train with me and Stark (they know Stark and have seen us train together) so I am totally excited. This couple has had Shepherds before and was active in OB, Schutzhund and was very much into Agility. I am excited. We plan on introducing the two dogs on Friday evening at the park.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You should totally take Stark to the club! I take my mutt to do obedience training at a club here and Obie does not remotely have what it takes to do protection but we still have lots of fun and you just learn so much about training when you train with and hang around experienced schutzhund people. 

Besides, Stark might just surprise you. Sometimes pup don't show anything at home or with their people and then a helper comes out with a puppy sleeve or even just a rag, and wham! out comes another dog!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:2. Can any dog do this?


Sure!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5kTkdvME


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Any dog but Onyx! She washed out of the protection phase


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I guess I have to make the trip out there to find out!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Any dog can go out and try, but even among dogs with SchH3 titles there is a vast, vast spectrum of drive and temperament. I have a pure working line bitch with some well known dogs in her pedigree who is not cut out for it. But you won't know if you don't try. Only a really experienced person who has worked with dogs for years and years and knows how to "read" them could tell. I love SchH b/c of how much I learn about my dog, stuff that I could not see or bring out without the help of people who know what they are doing. If you are curious, take the guy up on his offer. Can't hurt to check it out! Most clubs like prospective members to watch and help out before working their dog, so if you are unsure about it after you see it, you don't have to test Stark.

The nice thing about the protection work is that you don't really have to do much. It's not really something you work on outside of club unless you really know what you are doing. So if you are unsure about it, it's probably good that you are already hesitant and not messing around with it at home.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OH. MY. WORD. That is quite possibly the cutest thing EVER. I usually am not a Jack Russel fan, but that is precious!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Go!! You can learn so much about training at SchH clubs because there are so many different behaviors everyone is always working on! 

1. You don't. It's best to have your dog tested by the people at the club because it's hard to predict the reactions until you're actually in the situation. And It's like anything else, it's takes training and you can start out well and hit roadblocks. You cna also start out slow and improve dramatically over time. Like Lies said there is a VAST range of dogs that do this sport. You'll find people that progress quickly and people that don't. Much depends on you though and how much you put in. If it was easy everyone would have a SchH 3. 

Someone once told me that tracking is about the determination of the handler, that obedience is about the skill of the handler, and protection is about the determination of the dog. Meaning that tracking and obedience have a lot to do with the handler, but protection is mostly the realm of the dog. If your dog doesn't want to do protection, SchH titles are probably not in your future...but there are all those TR and OB titles just waiting to be gobbled up!!

2. Yes. If they have the personality traits to get them through all kinds of dogs do this. 

3. In general you want a happy outgoing, forward moving puppy that isn't afraid of much of anything. You also want a puppy that wants to play with toys regardless of environment and likes to tug is helpful. Lies is also right in that the vast majority don't train protection work at home. Truly it's the thing that takes the least work.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, Stark and I are headed out to the Schutzhund feild the first weekend in October.

We were invited by the man I mentioned to come out and see what it is all about.

I am quite excited. I know really nothing about Schutzhund but am willing to learn.

Wish me luck!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Good luck! Be careful, before you know it you'll be HOOKED!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdGood luck! Be careful, before you know it you'll be HOOKED!


I second this!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. Thanks guys, that is what everyone is telling me too!









I am really excited to go out and see what it is all about. 

I told my Dad about it and he wants to come out and watch too.. and he lives 3 hours away from me.. haha..

I am new to the "dog sport world" but I am becoming hooked in many avenues already!

I will definitely updates once we have been there!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty soon you're be fretting about Stark's grip or losing sleep over why he is "aus"ing at a 45 degree angle instead of straight out.

It's a slippery slope!

I'm sure you guys will enjoy it though. You'll gain an even greater appreciation of the GSD when you see a good dog in protection, working with incredible man stopping power and but at same time being precise and in control.


----------

